# 2012 Ride Capo's REVIEW



## Weipim

one of the shortest review i've ever read...


----------



## RockSteady

Weipim said:


> one of the shortest review i've ever read...


Your welcome, Its a binding not a spaceship


----------



## Sora

RockSteady said:


> Your welcome, Its a binding not a spaceship


I endorse this review.....


----------



## Hylofarm

I agree with the review I love my Capos but if I'm going with another binding I might step up to the El Hefe which is a bit stifferr and you get the 2.5, 4.0 & 5.0 wedgies. But I have not one bad thing to say about the Capo bindings. if you're looking for a softer binding then go with the Rodeo bindings.


----------

